# jugaad required :D



## bee (Dec 18, 2013)

hey guys, 
the thing is
im presently in a hostel
those guys have given a port for internet via which we can connect our laptop or pc using a lan wire( thats what it is called i guess)

now the problem is that i dont have a pc or a lappy for that matter

i wanted to know that can something be done so that i could attach a wire to a modem and it then transmits wifi which i can use via my phone 

the only problem which my mechanical engineer mind sees is that the input is via a cat-5 cable and in the modem we attach it to the dsl hole which is completely different 
i know there would obviously be some more problems which i dont know of nd i hope you guys can help 

rising prices, decreasing pocket money and on that these mobile operators increasing their internet rates


----------



## Vyom (Dec 18, 2013)

Umm... you mean a Wifi Router?

*Attaching a wire* to a modem doesn't turn it into Wifi router.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 18, 2013)

OP, you need a wi-fi router. It takes internet from one of your "lan" wires, and broadcasts it. 

Behind view : 

*g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/electronics/d-link/dlink-DIR-615-rear-lg.jpg


----------



## bee (Dec 18, 2013)

@aaruni.. its the same as the pic but in addition it has a dsl spot as well

anyhow im open to buying a router as well
will solve the problem?

@vyom.. funny you dint get it
there are modems that act as routers too


----------



## aaruni (Dec 18, 2013)

@bee : those are modem + router.  Only modem don't cut it.

and, best way to find out is, plug-in and hope for the best!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 18, 2013)

If you buy a modem+router, you will need a laptop to configure it first. Borrow it from a friend once. Set a good password on it too.
After which you can access Internet from it through Wifi.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 19, 2013)

You'll just need a router, not a modem cum router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2013)

any modem with more than 1 lan port is a router too.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> any modem with more than 1 lan port is a router too.



+1 to this!!!


----------



## bee (Dec 19, 2013)

means i get a router
plug in the wire
connect to wifi
enter the id and password given in the browser
and viola!! ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 19, 2013)

You can ask one of your friend who have a laptop, to share the internet connection via wifi. In that case your friend's laptop will act as a wifi router/modem. No need to buy another one.

To do this, your friend's laptop needs to be connected to the router by wire. Tell him to install connectify software, using that app he will be able to share the internet connection over wifi, that you can use from your phone.

If you dont have any friend who is willing to , only option for you to get a router with wifi(with antena). Normal router will not work.


----------



## bee (Dec 19, 2013)

there are friends 
but they cant just stay in my room all the time 
and my neighbors are just fartminded 
ill buy a router(with an antenna ) no problem
will post about any hiccups 

thanks guys


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 21, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> any modem with more than 1 lan port is a router too.


This is the concept and theory.
+1, to my Friend.


----------

